
Death of a Bookman - dang
http://standpointmag.co.uk/node/7270/full
======
topynate
"The Sunday Telegraph wrote about Books and Bookmen’s “dazzlingly diverse”
list of contributors, from Enoch Powell to Tariq Ali."

How long ago 1980 seems.

